# My Reptile Room and All who live within! (PICTURE HEAVY)



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, was gonna make a few threads about various animals, but decided to make just the one. 
So this thread will contain everything currently liveing in my reptile"bed" room!
Very recent Pcitures, so all up to date. 
Firstly are the Pythons, my Babies...
Xennon(Xenn), my Burmese Male. 
















Genie, my Reticulated Female.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Belial, My Red Blood Python. (Not named after the Mod lol...i wondered where his name came from, so googled and found it was a demon, i liked it so i stole it )
























And Houdini my Pain in the arse Python (Royal  ) 








Next is my BCI Tash. She is looking very ugly cos she is shedding, so this is today:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

and these are a little older, to show her true colours!
















Now the colubrids!
This is My New Yellow Rat Snake (Elaphe obsoleta quadrivittata)NEEDS A NAME
















and Diablo My Black Rusty Rat (elaphe obsoleta) snake, he drew blood! 








On to the Lizards!
This is Sam








And his girl friend Ella! 








(NB, they are in orchid bark cos i like it! i have baked it dry and the humidity is currently 48%)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

And My Yeman Chams.
























And This is Bruce, my Fat Bosc monitor. 








Next come the inverts!
Rosemary, my Chille Rose (Grammastola rosea)








Henry, my Tailess whip scorpion


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

And Hissy, my biggest Madagasgan Hisser. (There are lots of babies about lol)
















This is a Patchanoda Grub, from my colony. Currently consisting of grubs and pupea. 








And These are Velvet worms!, anyone who saw "life in the undergrowth" will know how amazing these are








.








This is Derek. He lives on his little web between my Amp and a Xennons Vivarium. I feed him crix and beetles (dermistids) when he isnt catching mosquitos for me 









Enjoy!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

and My Fishes!








Finally comes the Mammal. 
The 'orrable thing known as "Dan"


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

eh, WOW!!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks LOL


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I keep all my reps in my bedroom and it's hot. But your room must be baking hot. Lovely reptiles i like the bosc


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Room temp sits around the 25*C mark...So a little warm  

But nice and toastie in winter.

There are a few other inhabitants, namely escaped, or tubbed crix/locust and mealies. but they arnt worth the megapixles!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

The temp is actually 28*C now, very warm... Thats 82*F lol

But thats on the desk, and that is always a little warmer!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

what a nice lot you have there


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

dan,, i gotta come round and see them all lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you got some nice snakes Dan


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

hehehe you need to get that Bosc on a treadmill!:lol2:

Great collection Dan and some nice pics. The blood is fantastic

(seems you have a cockroach problem there......I could sort that for you!*rofl*):Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pics lovely snakes your Royal is gorgeous


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks all,

and hnads off my Cockroaches matty-murderer lol

Cheers
Dan


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

stealing my name!! tut tut!!:lol2:

some nice animals there and a very very content looking bosc..(fat!!)


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

omg that bosc is huge!!!!!

When can i come and play!!!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Whenever you want :mf_dribble: 

Will meet ya somwhere if u want, no-one comes in!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Whenever you want :mf_dribble:
> 
> Will meet ya somwhere if u want, *no-one comes in![/*quote]
> 
> hmm that comment scares me a lil lol.. Although not as much as the " I have a spider in my bag" comment from yesterday :grin1: lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

whats scarey about no-one comes in?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Some nice Reps there Dan.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

"nobody goes in, and no body comes out" lol gotta love willy wonka! lol
x


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Cheerz Fazer. 

And no-one comes in cos it my bed room and i say so...the snakes are mine to enjoy, not a showthing or an exibit


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Cheerz Fazer.
> 
> And no-one comes in cos it my bed room and i say so...the snakes are mine to enjoy, not a showthing or an exibit


Jesus dude chill out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im joking Hun


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

dan, can i come round some time please?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

No lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Possibly at some point, but not for a while yet. I only get one day off a week, and i am really busy, maybe one evening sometime..


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Nice rep room Dan! U got some great reps there!

M


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Mason  lol i was jokin u know


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

I know LOL I was goin to comment anyway


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey good to see my bosc settled in well dan. you got yourself a bargain there, i was said to see it go!!! but i know it went to a good home along with the snake and geckos!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW very nice!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

It was you?

I didnt know who you were LOL i should read the programs

And yes, lots of lovely bargins for me yesterday. Shame the corn wasnt a female  

A'well, i got my fill!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

wow..some great reps there..


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Great collection  The bosc needs a diet though or its not gonna live a long healthy life


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

that bosc is a beast and the yellow ratsnake looks nice 
rest of the animals look real cool too


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

i know, the bosc came from the show  So i havent been feeding it (at all yet) 

Needs a diet, and walkies, so i will be getting a lead and feeding it small amounts of healthy food, they like lettice and apples right?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the nice commments


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

nice reps!

how is your camel spidey doing? :lol2: any recent pics of him?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> i know, the bosc came from the show  So i havent been feeding it (at all yet)
> 
> Needs a diet, and walkies, so i will be getting a lead and feeding it small amounts of healthy food, they like lettice and apples right?


 
Oh i hope you didnt think i was saying you got the bosc fat. I read the other day that you bought him from the show. Boscs dont eat lettuce and apples , well ours dont lol . we just let them chase black crickets round the vivs for lots of exercise lol.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I know lol

Was joking about a healthy diet being Veg wakey wakey!

He will get walkies on a lead, and locust/crix as a staple,if he will take them


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> nice reps!
> 
> how is your camel spidey doing? :lol2: any recent pics of him?


Ask his new owner (enlightenment)


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> It was you?
> 
> I didnt know who you were LOL i should read the programs
> 
> ...


 
Oh OK so you're the bloke that probed the snake whilst I was looking at the timors. See, I met more forum folk than I realised at the show.......... Nice to see you learned some manners since we last spoke lol.. Collection has expanded too, last I noted your only gecko had sadly died from a head trauma. You've come a long way in 6 months Dan thats for sure.


----------

